# Hobby Lobby 40% Off One Regular Price Item



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/coupon.cfm

This weeks Hobby Lobby coupon, 40% off one regular price item. 

Voxxer


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the coupon will be used this week


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks Voxxer.. guess were eI am going tomorrow? lol


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hobby Lobby runs that coupon every two weeks.

Randy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, If I go, I try to pick up about 10 kids and give em each a coupon, it's worth an icecream cone at the end...RM


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee:
I went and scoped out our Hobby Lobby yesterday knowing the coupon would appear in this Sudays newspaper. They have a X-trac Black/white Camaro and a Ultra G Dodge 330. Plus the usual Carrera stuff and some lifelike Magnet cars. Hopefully when the drag cars are available they will stock them and I will take advantage of the 40% off coupon for several of those. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

